# My Base Model 240sx



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

Hey all you Silvia lovers out there, im a newbie 240 owner (96` 240sx) And id like to know some of the upgrades i can do to make my basemodel up to par with the SE. 

My biggest concern with the conversion would have to be the LSD. Is it true SE come with rear LSD's? 

Also the 5-lug wheels? Is it truly worth converting to 5-lug?
In the end isnt that just more weight spinning on the axle. (as little as it may be)

Dont think of me as a ricer, but i just love the SE lips as well.

Im an up and rising AutoXer's (last month was my first event.......and now im hooked!) and im looking for moderate ways to boost up engine HP for the KA. Im not power hungry or anything, im just looking for enough spunk to help me through the cones. Is light turbo boost possible with the stock internals.(7-8 psi) I know turbo is not the thing autoXer's look to first duet to turbo lag, but who knows when ill enter in SCCA Solo II?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

my mistake, i meant to say solo I in the last sentence. Solo II is autoX while solo I is timed course racing. either way, if you have a 240sx join SCCA! Suspension tuning all the way!


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

Not all SE's came with LSD. I think the only SE's that came with LSD are the one's with ABS package.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

Grant said:


> *Not all SE's came with LSD. I think the only SE's that came with LSD are the one's with ABS package. *


That is corect.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

TuningSPLxS14 said:


> *Also the 5-lug wheels? Is it truly worth converting to 5-lug?
> In the end isnt that just more weight spinning on the axle. (as little as it may be) *


Personally I would do it, b/ (all true sports cars are 5 lug) however the only difference I see you having would be rim selection. A lot of the high quality rims only come in 5 lug, ones that you find on Supra's and RX7's, Z'z, Skylines. SILVIA'S!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

This will solve your problems!
http://fatmanracing.tripod.com/s14/s14modelid.htm
Any questions just ask.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks everybody for your help.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

*turbos*

From what I hear (haven't checked it out yet) Stillen makes a base starter turbo kit for the ka engine.


----------

